# iPhone-App mit QR-Code-Reader entwicklen



## Moritz123 (16. November 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich würde gerne meine erste eigene iPhone-App entwickeln. Diese soll mittels durch QR-Code ausgezeichneter Gegenstände Daten aus einer Datenbank laden.
Da ich das Einlesen des QR-Codes nicht als Kernfunktionalität betrachte würde ich mich dazu gerne einer Bibliothek bedienen. Ist euch eine solche Bib für die Verwendung auf dem iPhone (bzw. iOS) bekannt? Es gibt ja bereits diverse Apps die eine änliche Funktionalität aufweisen.

Besten Dank und schöne Grüße,

Moritz


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. November 2010)

Hi,

ZXing oder die Open Source QR Code Library scheinen dafür gut geeignet zu sein.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Moritz123 (16. November 2010)

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Zumindest auf die Open Source QR Code Lib bin ich auch schon gestossen,
bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob die Verwendung auf dem iPhone möglich ist. Da ZXing in Java geschrieben ist, denke ich mal, dass sie sich ebenfalls dort nicht verwenden lässt oder?

Grüße und vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. November 2010)

Ich habe keine der Libs getestet, aber es taucht zumindest in der QR Code Lib bei "Applications by Users" ein iPhone-Anwendungsfall auf. Ähnliches bei ZXing, wo es sogar eine kompilierte App zum Anschauen gibt. Von daher: Einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------

